# my pups



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

This is my mouse, born 4/22/12









Dad










Mom


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

kids grow up























































my favorite!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

I love small mice)))) They are so sweet, trusting, and charming! :roll:


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Mom & son 










My favorite mice


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Похоже, у вас есть абиссинские мышей! Прелесть!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Yes! Parents mice - carriers of the gene!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

What amazing photos!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Thank you! I love taking pictures of their mice, and especially the kids)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

More lovely photos!! That one with the nose spot is too cute for words.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are gorgeous babies! Um, I might be crazy, but should they be sitting on coffee beans? If they nibbled those, could it hurt them?


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

dwellsinshells, coffee beans on the baby posed for photos) is less than a minute) did not want to eat)))))
a coffee tree, I made myself :roll:


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

It's pretty neat, I was just curious. I like the pot


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww aww aw! I really want one!


----------

